

Secret to happiness on a $12.8MM bank receipt - tamersalama
https://twitter.com/Shopify/status/299247406309072896/photo/1

======
tamersalama
It reads: The Secret to happiness is FREEDOM. This right here [$12,465,622],
is FREEDOM. The Secret to freedom is COURAGE. All of your dreams can come true
if you have the COURAGE to PURSUE them. Rid your life of distractions, DON'T
FOCUS ON RELATIONSHIPS, that's a big one. DON'T listen to the people who say
STOP. Just FOCUS on YOU and your BUSINESS. Everything else can come later, as
it's easier to get later than [with?] THIS.

